# Roger SMC wireless modem - shocking



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

I had no idea the wifi on this unit was so bad, explains a lot of the problems I was having with both my wife's and my MacBooks. I did learn a few things in the process I thought I'd share for anyone else wondering.

1) you can put this unit into bridge mode so you can use your own WiFi router. Thank goodness my brother had a nice dual band Cisco router from his old place. Found instructions here: http://www.jonocono.ca/ramblings/2010/10/03/rogers-n-gateway-smcd3gn/ with a more straightforward set of steps here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...e-mode-and-use-a-different-router-597189.html

2) had no idea the iPhone is 802.11n 2.4gHz only! But even then the difference in speed tests are shocking! Not only was I having connection issues up the tailpipe but the download speed was about 3mbps, now it's pushing 17 (and that's just on the mixed 2.4gHz b/g/n network, I haven't done a speed test yet on the 5.0 gHz dedicated N band, but the speed difference on my iPad and laptop are just unbelievable. The distance to the old router was about 8-12ft (granted without line of sight). But even then I found my 3G connection faster and more reliable.

Bottom line, if you are using the Rogers SMC all in one router for WiFi you are ripping yourself off!


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

The SMC is one of the worst modems I've ever come across, from ****ty WiFi to random bouts of massive lag and packet loss.

The Cisco that Rogers offers is far, far better. Rogers is quickly switching new installs to the Cisco, so you can usually request it if the tech tries to install an SMC.

All that said, I really wish Rogers would offer a modem only solution for those with their own routers - especially businesses.


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

I put mine in bridge mode right after I purchased it. For WiFi, my Airport Extreme is very reliable.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Just did a speed test on the dedicated N band... 42Mbps download. That's shameful that it's so much of a difference from the router Rogers forces down your throat.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

chimo said:


> I put mine in bridge mode right after I purchased it. For WiFi, my Airport Extreme is very reliable.


I still have a modem only from rogers - bought it 10 yrs ago. [scientific atlantia ] -it is plugged in to my kerio firewall and then have my airport extreme router - bridged mode for wifi only set to 5 GHZ.. [for myself only ]
Then for iPhones and wife / guests I have another wifi only outdoor access point that does 2.4 GHZ only - in the attic. [ so I can get coverage - up to 1KM from the home ]

everything works like charm.. I never liked the 'free wifi included' that telcos provide they are garbage ..

My dad has the rogers cisco modem / wifi box - so far it is okay.. but he lives in a Condo.. so he is happy.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I shut off the Wi-Fi on mine almost immediately.


----------

